# AMP Install Questions.



## sjmadden9239e (Mar 19, 2013)

I have my 300 Watt Bazooka amp and subwoofer, an 8 Gauge Wiring Kit and PAC AA-GM44.

Regarding the PAC do i just plug it all up behind the HU? Does it need to be grounded and have the remote wire in? Or if i run a remote from my amp to fuse box is that enough?

As far as the actual amp install i believe its pretty straight forward right? Power down drivers side, thru grommet with coast hanger on battery. RCAs on the passenger side into the AA-gm44. remote wire down drivers side into fuse box with add-a-fuse. then ground in trunk. 

This is my first install and i dont want to catch my car on fire lol.
Thanks for answering my newb Q's.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sjmadden9239e said:


> I have my 300 Watt Bazooka amp and subwoofer, an 8 Gauge Wiring Kit and PAC AA-GM44.
> 
> Regarding the PAC do i just plug it all up behind the HU? Does it need to be grounded and have the remote wire in? Or if i run a remote from my amp to fuse box is that enough?
> 
> ...


The AA-GM44 provides a remote wire signal; it does not receive one. You seem to have everything else correct.


----------



## sjmadden9239e (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome thanks man!
Just crossing my T's and dotting my I's before i start the install this weekend.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a write up I did on an amp install with the PAC, No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial with photos, hope it helps


----------



## sjmadden9239e (Mar 19, 2013)

So if i am not using the remote turn on wire do i need to connect the aa-gm44's 12v yellow wire? Will it sill work properly by just litterally plugging in the harness together?


Thanks again guys.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

No you need to plug in the yellow wire, it powers the device to turn and take the sound input and convert it to the RCA output.


----------



## sjmadden9239e (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks!

and the best way to do that is via add a fuse?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I personally used the cigarette lighter cause it was closer and I was already run lines past it and it is fused, but you can do an add a fuse also just as easy


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The power draw ia so miniscule that yo u can tap into just about any ignition-based power wire. I ran it through the radio so the amps would turn off when the radio did. I'm not sure when power to the cigarette lighter is cut off or how the PAC harness creates the remote power signal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The cigarette lighter shuts off when the car is turned off and the door opened. Essentially the same time your radio will shut off, Either way will work well. I think in Xtreme's audio he goes over wire colors for using the wires at the head unit, I just liked not splicing into the radios wiring, but that's just my personal preference, that comes with more wire and probably a few more minutes of work.


----------



## NB99Z (Jan 26, 2013)

sjmadden9239e said:


> So if i am not using the remote turn on wire do i need to connect the aa-gm44's 12v yellow wire? Will it sill work properly by just litterally plugging in the harness together?
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys.



The AA-GM44 does not need to be powered when you are only using it as a line out converter. The power is only needed for the remote turn on.


----------

